

Fluc - Mobile Social Network - frederick
http://www.fluc.com

======
allanroger
Interesting Idea. Amazed that I haven't heard of this before to be honest.

~~~
francos
A newspaper article here in Spain covered it in January I believe. It's got a
bit of press over here.

------
samwise
i have never seen a revenue share model that worked(besides google). Maybe
they'll prove me wrong.

